# Caffeine!



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

For those of you who have depression or anxiety disorder, or panic disorder, or ptsd; 
Did you consume caffeine or sugar at any time before you were ever diagnosed?


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Shouldn't you have a Yes/No vote for those *without* said disorders as well? Furthermore, the list is too broad and the question too vague. Even furthermore, it asks about sugar in the poll. Has *anyone* not consumed sugar before?

Science.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Spades said:


> Shouldn't you have a Yes/No vote for those *without* said disorders as well? Furthermore, the list is too broad and the question too vague. Even furthermore, it asks about sugar in the poll. Has *anyone* not consumed sugar before?
> 
> Science.


Little less pedantic, please.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

chip said:


> Little less pedantic, please.


Apologies, didn't mean to come off rude =) I'm just concerned you won't get any meaningful data out of this.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Spades said:


> Apologies, didn't mean to come off rude =) I'm just concerned you won't get any meaningful data out of this.


It's not rude- It's unnecessary.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

I've made this poll to take the statistics of sufferers of mental disorders to see if it's mostly due to their nutrition. I myself suffer with reactive hypoglycemia. This is a video that explains what happens with hypoglycema:


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

chip said:


> For those of you who have depression or anxiety disorder, or panic disorder, or ptsd;
> Did you consume caffeine or sugar at any time before?



To what am I to compare? I have had mild depression and ADHD all my life. My caffeine intake has slowed down as I have gotten older.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

tanstaafl28 said:


> To what am I to compare? I have had mild depression and ADHD all my life. My caffeine intake has slowed down as I have gotten older.


Compare? Why don't you ask yourself that because you make no sense really.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

chip said:


> Compare? Why don't you ask yourself that because you make no sense really.



Indeed, my thoughts were the same about you. What are you asking exactly? Your initial post was not very clear.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Indeed, my thoughts were the same about you. What are you asking exactly? Your initial post was not very clear.


http://personalitycafe.com/debate-forum/


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

http://personalitycafe.com/debate-forum/


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Spades said:


> Shouldn't you have a Yes/No vote for those *without* said disorders as well? Furthermore, the list is too broad and the question too vague. Even furthermore, it asks about sugar in the poll. Has *anyone* not consumed sugar before?
> 
> Science.


Go here: The Debate Forum


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

As you wish. Good luck.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

chip said:


> Go here: The Debate Forum


Seriously? Think carefully about the suggestions I've made. Think carefully about how your question won't tell you anything about your hypothesis. Oh, and go here: Scientific method - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I won't push this any further. Best of luck from me as well.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Spades said:


> Even furthermore, it asks about sugar in the poll. Has *anyone* not consumed sugar before?


Is there even any processed food that doesn't have some amount of sugar?

I can't answer the question either. Not trying to be difficult, it's just that I don't really know what I'm supposed to be answering or how my answer is going to be twisted to mean something other than what I actually think.

Good luck with it.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh god. Please go to The Debate Forum


----------

